# Bread Stuffed Bell Peppers



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I love that you posted this. I'm going to have to think about making it.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

My mouth is watering as my mother used to make stuffed peppers. Just meat, rice, and tomato sauce, but it was an extra special meal for us. I have made her version from memory a few times and great. I'll save yours for next time.

Note, my next attempt at lasagna in currently in the oven, lunch.

Bud


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I forgot to mention that I put them on the bbq in a cast iron 
frying pan (covered with foil) and still used a diffurer under the pan.


Put the bbq lid down...


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Bud9051 said:


> My mouth is watering as my mother used to make stuffed peppers. Just meat, rice, and tomato sauce, but it was an extra special meal for us. I have made her version from memory a few times and great. I'll save yours for next time.
> 
> Note, my next attempt at lasagna in currently in the oven, lunch.
> 
> Bud


Bud, I make them like your Mom did as well...
I make them in the pressure cooker. Takes about 20 - 25 minutes.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Those look great and I especially like the cast iron on grill method. I do that with various things. The various color peppers are on sale so I may try to make some soon... although I may substitute some hard salami or Italian sausage for the anchovies.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Raylo, I made grilled sausage on the side with the stuffed peppers.
and bbq baked potatoes...tip: nuke the potatoes for a bit before 
putting them on the bbq (to make them cook faster) 

If you like anchovies, try them in the stuffed peppers first. Do you like
anchovies? 

Using other things to mix in with the bread, like pieces of chopped sausage,
chicken, turkey, bacon, whatever :smile: is a good as well...just make sure the meats 
are at least partially cooked first.

this is one pepper cut in half.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I am "not sure" about anchovies. One of those things I disliked in my youth, most of which I love now, and really never had around to try recently. I should like them, I am part Italian. And my dad loved them. So I'll give it a go.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

raylo, open the can of anchovies ...just make a couple with anchovies
to see if you like them...I keep a jar of anchovies in the fridge all the time.
I use them on pizza ( AFTER the pizza comes out of the oven I put
the anchovies on top) 

...another thing is lightly toast bread, then put sliced swiss cheese on top
and place under broiler or toaster oven to melt the swiss cheese, then
AFTER you pull it out of the oven place some anchovies on top. 

...put some in salad too...and a piece of anchovy on top of a develed egg
is :thumbsup: 

When my kids were pups they hated veggies...I tell them that now and they
think I’m nuts cause they love spinach and broccoli now and anchovies. :biggrin2:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

raylo32 said:


> I am "not sure" about anchovies. One of those things I disliked in my youth, most of which I love now, and really never had around to try recently. I should like them, I am part Italian. And my dad loved them. So I'll give it a go.


If you want to try them slowly, try Asian fish sauce. It's made from anchovies but a clear dark brown. It acts like an MSG substitute. It's in a tall bottle in the Asian section of a grocery. Mostly from the Philippines or Thailand. Also called Patis.

It's great on steak before cooking. But, salty like anchovies.

As child, I used to watch fishermen lay little fish on bamboo racks in the sun, salted to preserve them.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I love fish sauce... at least in its mixed form. The Vietnamese place we go serves many dishes with this for dipping. I don't like it straight. Woof. Too strong.



Nik333 said:


> If you want to try them slowly, try Asian fish sauce. It's made from anchovies but a clear dark brown. It acts like an MSG substitute. It's in a tall bottle in the Asian section of a grocery. Mostly from the Philippines or Thailand. Also called Patis.
> 
> It's great on steak before cooking. But, salty like anchovies.
> 
> As child, I used to watch fishermen lay little fish on bamboo racks in the sun, salted to preserve them.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

raylo32 said:


> I love fish sauce... at least in its mixed form. The Vietnamese place we go serves many dishes with this for dipping. I don't like it straight. Woof. Too strong.


Then you like anchovies!

Does anyone drink it straight?:wink2:


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Well, I made 'em. Big hit! I guess we do like anchovies.


----------



## jecapereca (Mar 28, 2019)

Those look delicious!!!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

raylo32 said:


> Well, I made 'em. Big hit! I guess we do like anchovies.


Alright! They look great! I’m glad you like them! I was right, right...”if you love anchovies
you’ll love these stuffed peppers, if you don’t like anchovies, you’ll still
love these stuffed peppers. 

One time I made them and my cousin stopped by and I popped one on
a dish for him...OMG, he loved them, and said it made him sad, that he could
have been eating these ‘all his life’ and just discovered them now! :biggrin2:


----------

